# Body repair



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Anyone used "Magicman" for body repairs as advertised in CC magazine?


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Nope, not yet but I have contacted him with regards to a repair to my toilet area floor, will let you know how I get on if you wish.
Norman.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Tucano said:


> Nope, not yet but I have contacted him with regards to a repair to my toilet area floor, will let you know how I get on if you wish.
> Norman.


yes please - I've asked for a quote - will be interesting to compare with locals (who haven't sent me their quote from seeing them two weeks ago!)


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have worked along side magicmen many times.

On new build apartments they call them in to repair snags on kitchens floors and bathrooms, infact most factory finished surfaces. some of their repairs are pretty impressive,

I don't think they come cheap though, It might be worthwhile to get them to do any bits you have around the house while they are there too.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Tucano said:


> Nope, not yet but I have contacted him with regards to a repair to my toilet area floor, will let you know how I get on if you wish.
> Norman.


Any news? I haven't heard from them


----------

